# Where do I put my Lightning Light?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought my first Lightning F/X this year and want to hook it up to my Halogen Shop Light.

In south Denver we dont have a lot of trees so it will have to reflect off the house. Here is a picture of my home while it was being built. Now there is one smaller tree in the front and a row of thinner trees lining the walkway to the right as you approach the front door.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about putting it up on the roof of the garage (double door side) pointed towards the house? Maybe add a prop in front of halogen light to hide help hid it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depending on how you decorate you can hide it behind or attach to any of you props as high off the ground as you can.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Depending on how you decorate you can hide it behind or attach to any of you props as high off the ground as you can.


Most of my decorations are ground based and in front of the house...so the light would blind the ToTers on their way out. over the Garage should work...but then the front of the house wont get it, just the corner. Oh well beggars cant be choosers I guess.

BTW..the front window over the garage will house the FCG.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You could always put up a temporary pole up and attach you light to that?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

My house is similar to yours in that the garage roof stick off the front of the house and it is 2 story. Last year I ran a setup like Joker is talking about. The light splash off of the 2nd story was plenty to give the effect I was after. The key is to make sure people can't easily see the light SOURCE, so hide it with something if you can.


----------

